# need some advise....new to projectors



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Ok, I need some help picking a projector. I've never own a projector before and really know nothing about them. I've been doing a bunch of reading so that I can at least understand some of the terminology and capabilities. 
I'm setting up an entirely new home theater so I'm starting with nothing.....clean slate.

some info about my room:
1.) 18' wide x 22' long with 9' ceilings
2.) I don't even have furniture in this room yet but I do know I will not be using theater style seating so I would say that the seating position would be around 12-17 feet.
3.) There is no windows in this room......light will be completely controlled. 
4.) Mainly for watching movie and occasionally T.V. shows with the lights off.....I do have dimmable sconce lights on the side walls
5.) I have not purchased anything yet but the Receiver will be the Marantz SR6007

help a newbie out. :help:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A good resource is ProjectorCentral.com. Among other things, it offers:
- PJ reviews;
- "Top 10" PJ picks; and
- a Projection Calculator (useful for making determinations based on factors such as PJ model + screen size + seating distance).

I'd look for a model with a generous zoom range, and with lens shift. These will maximize placement flexibility.

Given your space and seating distance, you could easily go with a 120" screen. That would be most awesome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Projector central is a great place to start. What do you have for a budget for the projector and screen?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, Projector central is a great place to start. What do you have for a budget for the projector and screen?


I was thinking under $3k for both but if I need to spend a little more I can. How much should I spend on a screen because I was thinking the projector would be around $2k.

Total budget for room including furniture is $20k
But I'd rather not spend all of that....if you know what I mean.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Cool thanks, I'll check them out. 
120" you say.....hummm, sound good to me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, thats sounding like a great budget. 
Panasonic, Epson, JVC and even Sony have some nice projectors in the $2000+ range.
Given your room is fully light controlled a white screen will give you the best look. How large are you able to go for a screen? Keep in mind that you should never put the front speakers in a corner they should be at least 2ft out.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, thats sounding like a great budget.
> Panasonic, Epson, JVC and even Sony have some nice projectors in the $2000+ range.
> Given your room is fully light controlled a white screen will give you the best look. How large are you able to go for a screen? Keep in mind that you should never put the front speakers in a corner they should be at least 2ft out.


I'd like to go as big as I can and still have a place under the screen to place my center channel on a stand. 
I'd have to take some measurements to be sure.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your screen wall is 18ft across? then a 120" screen would not be an issue.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A buddy of mine has 18' across the front - w/ a (roughly) 8.5' ceiling - and a 106" screen and he has LOTS of room for his speakers (Paradigm Studio 60s). You should have no problem with a 120" screen in your space.

IMHO.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> A buddy of mine has 18' across the front - w/ a (roughly) 8.5' ceiling - and a 106" screen and he has LOTS of room for his speakers (Paradigm Studio 60s). You should have no problem with a 120" screen in your space.
> 
> IMHO.


This is good news! Thanks guys.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

What do you guys think of these choices?

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic-PT-AE7000.ht

http://www.projectorsuperstore.com/Shopping/product_details.cfm?ProductID=1872


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like a good combo. The AE7000 is a very well-rated PJ, and Elite makes good screens.

An alternative screen option - for roughly the same money - is a Grandview LF-PU 120":
http://www.grandviewscreen.ca/product?pid=15
http://www.htmarket.com/perm169.html

(I have an LF-PU 100" screen and I'm very happy with it.)


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Looks like a good combo. The AE7000 is a very well-rated PJ, and Elite makes good screens.
> 
> An alternative screen option - for roughly the same money - is a Grandview LF-PU 120":
> http://www.grandviewscreen.ca/product?pid=15
> ...


Hey, thanks. That screen has a wider viewing angle.....sounds good to me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can find that screen cheaper elsewhere. :T Try our sponsor Visual Apex.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

mechman said:


> You can find that screen cheaper elsewhere. :T Try our sponsor Visual Apex.


Ok, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 17' wide room and I use a 134" screen... I have enough room for my center channel speaker (Paradigm) under it with a little bit to spare. If you don't mind going with a acoustically transparent screen you could go wall to wall with the screen and run all your front channel speaker behind the screen (that is what I plan on doing for my next setup).


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I have a 17' wide room and I use a 134" screen... I have enough room for my center channel speaker (Paradigm) under it with a little bit to spare. If you don't mind going with a acoustically transparent screen you could go wall to wall with the screen and run all your front channel speaker behind the screen (that is what I plan on doing for my next setup).


Never even though of that. Thanks for the idea but I think 120" will be big enough....for now. 
Did order some theater seating today. I was just going to use a big sectional but after thinking about it the theater style will provide more and better seating positions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not to mention you will be able to stay awake easier than with a nice comfy couch.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Not to mention you will be able to stay awake easier than with a nice comfy couch.


Speaking from experience: Nice comfy recliners are just as much of a "dozing-off hazard" as a nice comfy couch.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Anyone have or have an opinion on the Epson 6020? Seems like a great projector with some extras, mount, bulb and 2 pairs on 3D glasses. More than I was looking to spend but.....all the reviews seem great.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Look what I got today. Very excited!!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> Look what I got today. Very excited!!!


Congrats on the new toy now you just have to set it up.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

B- one said:


> Congrats on the new toy now you just have to set it up.


Thanks. 

I've never owned one before so I have a bunch of reading to do.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nice projector, your going to love it and wont ever go back to a normal TV to watch movies.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> nice projector, your going to love it and wont ever go back to a normal TV to watch movies.


+1. My wife and I have a dozen blu rays laying around that we haven't seen while our theater is shut down for an upgrade. She suggested watching some of them on the Samsung 55" LED in the meantime. I insisted that we just wait!
:hissyfit:


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Was expecting my 120" screen today but it never came but I did get a lot of work done. Hung the projector....that was my first. Ran some wires and cables. And some other odds and ends. Still don't have speakers cause I'm going out of town again. I'll have to wait till I'm come back to order them. http://m.flickr.com/photos/larrybuell/9054151716/


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good! :T


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Got the screen today but didn't have the time or energy to mess with it tonight. The fun part was carrying a 12' long box up to the third floor by myself.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Got the screen mounted and started messing with aiming the projector.....what a pain. I gave up for now so I could play.


----------

